# Carpets ?



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Need carpets for my sons 68... quick 

His old carpets are black in pretty good shape yet, but after we cleaned them up for install we noticed they have red overspray on them. P.O. must have shot the car jams with the interior in it. 
Advice please.
Wheres the best place to buy them ? Is there trimming involved ?
Another couple questions....one or two piece. Loop or premium essex.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Sir, I'm happy with what Ames sent me. It is two piece and there is some trim involved. I have black and it is still like new after two years. Matt


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

Did you try hitting it with a little acetone or other kinds of solvent? Might be surprised.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

gjones said:


> Did you try hitting it with a little acetone or other kinds of solvent? Might be surprised.


We tried acetone, lacquer thinner, even tried shooting a couple light coats of black vinyl paint on them. Didn't want to put too many coats on them for fear of making them stiff. Looked great until we put in the car, then when we starting putting in the stereo, just working on them and we started seeing the red come through again.
Called Ames,Year One and OPGI, appears they all carry carpets from ACC.


----------



## 67GTOCoupe (Mar 6, 2013)

Ames has a pretty good reputation out there for Pontiac stuff. I just dropped a load of cash there yesterday myself.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've gotten two carpets from AMES and they are still iin my cars decades later. Good stuff. That said, you can buy interior dye, NOT vinyl paint, and try that on your carpet.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*dye*

Yes,yes. I dyed mine (she was all faded) out of the car. Had to wait a day or two for it to completely dry. Great results.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a new set of carpet in the box for my '67, but I decided to try dying the original (faded, but in good shape) carpets. I'm really glad I did. They fit better than any of the aftermarket carpets, and there was considerably less work involved this way. One of the other reasons I chose to dye rather than replace was that the interior of my car smells like it did back when it was new. I was afraid to lose that if I replaced the carpets. Kind of an odd reason I suppose, but when people get into my car, they always comment that the smell reminds them of cruising in the late 60's and early 70's.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone for responding....much appreciated

gtoguy
Would the dye you suggested work on a seat belt, and where can a person find some ? 
One belt has red paint all over it. 

We decided to go ahead and ordered new carpets. His old ones where not the originals anyways, and the trimming that was done was horrible.

We are open to any tricks and advice from those that have installed new carpets with good results. :cheers

Bill


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Bought mine through Legendary, but I think they're ACC also.

When they come in, find a nice flat place to spread them out and let them sit for -at least- 24 hours to "relax" and return to their original shape. Doing this helps tremendously during installation and also in their final appearance. "Measure twice, cut once" definitely applies here.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, the dye works on seat belts. You'll need to google for info...I don't have it handy. As for the carpets, sometimes you can get the 'untrimmed' ones that are a bit oversized on the edges. The key is, measure twice and cut once. Very easy to cut too much off the edges and then you are stuck with gaps. Installing on a hot sunny day helps, too, as it relaxes the carpet and it lays down better over the tunnel.


----------

